# dropper post options for my Salsa Cutthroat



## Quercus agrifolia (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey all, finally getting around to thinking about a dropper for my Salsa Cutthroat. Anybody here have recs for a 27.2 dropper? Looks like PNW has a couple of cool options. Anyone else?

What about levers? PNW has one that mounts in the drop bar, that might be kinda cool. Paul has a nifty one that fits a 31.8 bar near the clamp. Probably works a dream but might slightly interfere with my feed bag.

Also need to figure out if I need internal or external routing. Salsa claims internal routing for a dropper if you are using a 1x drivetrain (assuming that routing is for a front derailler), but not sure if it is 'true' internal routing for a dropper or if the cable needs to exit the frame to meet the mechanism.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

I have a couple of PNW droppers in 27.2 and 30.9. All external as I don't have any modern bikes (yet) with cool guy internal routing. They work well and without issues. Also use the PNW Loam lever. Super easy setup and maintenance. I also have a TransX dropper that suspiciously looks identical to the PNW, likely produced in the same factory. That ones been working flawlessly so far as well. 

Been on the fence on putting a dropper on my Alibi gravel conversion just so I can try that PNW drop bar lever but still haven't pulled the trigger. Haven't felt the need for a dropper seatpost on that bike.


----------



## mergs (Feb 14, 2004)

Hey, wondering if anyone has pulled the trigger here on a dropper for the cutthroat? I have a (new to me) 2018 Cutthroat that is begging for a dropper. I'm looking at the 27.2 PNW Coast suspension dropper and the TransX Hot Lap Lever (Dropper Levers). The TransX lever has a see-saw lever that can be used from the drops or the hoods while the PNW Drop Bar Lever kit (DROP BAR LEVER KIT) looks like you might have to be in the drops to activate***, which worries me a little as I'm on the hoods 75% of the time. I'd rather get the PNW lever if it did allow use from the hoods though.

Anyone give any of these options a try yet?

*** Edit: hmmmm... just found this review: PNW Components Coast Suspension dropper post and it looks like you can install the PNW lever on the outside of the bar making it usable from the hoods, anyone confirm?


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Darn do I feel old now since I never heard about a suspension dropper before.


----------



## Quercus agrifolia (Jan 30, 2005)

I think I'm about to do this. The Pine 90mm with external routing from PNW, with their drop bar lever. Looks like I can use the internal routing for the front derailler to meet up with the external mechanism of the post, should be nice and tidy. The lever is designed so the housing runs under the bar tape with the brake cable, nice and clean there. And MERGS, you are correct, the flipped mounting you linked to (thanks!) appears to allow actuation from the drops or from the hoods. Not just gotta part with my $$$$.


----------



## Quercus agrifolia (Jan 30, 2005)

Great experience with PNW! 10% coupon code, free 3-day shipping, and shipped today two hours after ordering. Giggity!


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

I use the PNW dropper...a bit of play (which is always exaggerated by the smaller post diameter) but it's inexpensive enough. I use the left shift mechanism (modified) of my SRAM brifter to actuate the dropper.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Quercus agrifolia said:


> Great experience with PNW! 10% coupon code, free 3-day shipping, and shipped today two hours after ordering. Giggity!


Same here, ordered a Cascade for my GF HT.


----------



## Skeeno (Jan 14, 2009)

No better bang for the buck that the BrandX. It's the same dropper as the PNW but its only $135. Brand-X Ascend CX Dropper Seatpost (85 & 105mm) | Chain Reaction Cycles

I have this on my Trig and it's been very reliable. I did swap to a TransX dropper remote. It works better for me because I can drop the post from my hoods which is where I do the majority of my riding, especially in the rough stuff.


----------



## Skeeno (Jan 14, 2009)

They also have an external version, 








Brand-X Ascend II Dropper Seatpost | Chain Reaction


Brand-X Ascend II Dropper Seatpost - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



www.chainreactioncycles.com


----------

